# TOO YOUNG! Please help me..



## metcheu

:hi: Hello... Well. This post is pretty self explanatory. Okay. Well. I'm Pregnant. but here's the thing. I'm 14. 
First of all. Please don't start posting those posts about how someone my age shouldn't be having sex. I know this. I made a mistake but one that I am proud of. 

Honestly my emotions are pretty confused. I am absolutely thrilled that I'm pregnant. I'm hoping it'll be a girl. Already have a name if it is a girl. But at the same time.. I'm terrified about telling my parents. :juggle:

My mom loves considering herself a friend because she doesn't like acting like a mom really. She doesn't like being strict and she loves joking around. But really, I don't want to ruin my friendship with her in any way and I'm afraid when I tell her, it'll be like we're disconnected. 
:shock: <- Mom when she finds out..

My dad is a different story. For one thing. He's a dad. He always gives my boyfriend the most uncomfortable looks ever and makes him think that he hates him. He's also the rule enforcer of the house and will enforce them when and if needed. 
:hissy: <- Dad when he finds out.. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? :help::shrug:


----------



## mumzy2be<3

hey , 

I can imagin how u feel i had 3 friends in high school that had to break it to their parents , and you need to remmber they are your parents and they love you to bits and im sure they are going to be upset about it but they will get over it and your mum will be understand since she was pregnant too so she would know how u feel and i doubt ur mum would be disccontected from u a mothers love for her daughter never fades, just be strong and tell them u love them both very much no doubt ur dad will wanna kill ur bf lmao but it will be ok just telling them will be hard but you will feel better and what you feel ur baby feels .

good luck :)


----------



## ALY

im pretty sure u have posted this in the wrong section of the forum it should be in the teenage section 

i was 15 when i 1st got pregnant and i was the same my dad didnt talk to me for 2 days when i told him but he soon calmed down all i can say is ur going to have to tell them as it sounds as tho u r keeping the baby xxxxx


----------



## aragornlover8

We aren't here to be judgmental, hun. I wish you luck when you do decide to tell your parents. 

This has been posted in the wrong forum, however. This is the section where women who are TTC (trying to conceive) post their symptoms/questions while waiting to test. There is a section for teenage mothers and pregnant teenagers, however. 

Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Welcome to Baby and Bump. 

I have moved this into teen pregnancy for you, good luck with your pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Sarah10

Hiya :hugs: nobody here will judge you thats for sure :)

I don't have much advice, but maybe tell your mum first who can then tell your dad? They might be angry at first but as time goes on they will get more used to the idea.

Hope things work out for you! x


----------



## tashaclaire

Hi there! Congrats on your pregnancy! Does your boyfriend know about the baby? How does he feel? 

It may take your mum and dad a while to get used to the idea but a baby is a blessing! Good luck telling them! Personally I would do it as soon as possible. I made the mistake of leaving it and when my mum found out she was so disappointed that I hadn't told her sooner. She said she knew I was pregnant already. Good luck and keep us updated! xox


----------



## aob1013

Hello,

Welcome to Baby and Bump, and congratulations on your pregnancy.

It is very hard to tell parents that you are pregnant when you aren't in the 'normal' age range. My parents were the msot religious, strictest people about and telling them was very hard, they were very very upset, asked me to leave their house bla bla bla. BUT. They DO come around to the idea, they will always support you and love you, and but the sound of it, your Mum sounds like she will be there for you. Good luck! x


----------



## hunnybunch

Hiyaa hun,
It'll be hard too tell them, And they might not accept it at first but believe me when you tell them its such a huge weight off your shoulders and they do come around after a while, i put off telling my mum for around 3 months but i know now that i should have told her sooner cos of doctors appointments and its really important to take your folic acid and that. im 15 and just had my baby so if you wanna chat to someone who can relate to you just pm me :) xxx


----------



## Zebra Stars

:hugs:
all parents are protective but they will get over it in the end, untill then you have BnB,

plus its better to tell them sooner than later


----------



## Natasha2605

My mum never spoke to me for four days and my dad just kind of sulked. My boyfriend avoided coming over for about a week, cannot tell you how scared I was when he next seen my dad and older brother. But surprisingly they were fine and now they get on amazing. You may be suprised by your parents reaction but I'd tell your mum first, sounds like you's have a good relationship. Good Luck :) xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Hey congratulations on your pregnancy hun.
Do you know how far along you are? About telling your parents, the sooner the better. I was terrified! My mum took it really well and my dad took it better! (& he is extrememly strict) All parents react differently, they will be shocked, and you need to give them time to take it in & be prepared for them to shou/ask questions.
Good luck hun x


----------



## PleaseBaby

Good luck with telling them, it's best just to bite the bullet because they'll be more hurt and angry the longer you leave it, hopeyu have a happy and healty 9 months x


----------



## amandad192

Hey, congratz on your pregnancy!
I can't really relate to you because I'm 18. But I will say this, imagine if you have a little girl and at 14 she comes to you and tells you she's pregnant. Of course you will be disappointed, but would you stop loving and caring for her? Obviously you would still love her, because a parent never stops loving their child no matter what. It's what being a parent is all about.
I think you should tell your parents as soon as possible, then they can get over the shock and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy as a family. Sounds like you really get along with your Mum, I'm sure she'd love going baby shopping with you to buy things for her grandchild.
If you wait and delay the stress of telling them, then it will be further into your pregnancy before you can all relax and enjoy.
Pregnancy really is something special that you should enjoy. Having a baby inside you is the most amazing feeling.
Good luck telling your parents. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hello & Welcome to Bnb, How far along are you?, Have you been to the doctors yet?
I would deffintly say tell your parents ASAP maybe it would be best to tell you mum first and then you could both tell your father together.

Good luck with telling them xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Hey no one will judge you in here, liked your post made me laugh about your mum and dads reactions. Just seen it in the posts last posted etc. Congrads by the way. :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Heya hun :wave:
Me and my Mum are like you described your relationship with yours, like really good friends and me being pregnant and having a baby has honestly made us lots closer, which I didn't think was possible so I'm sure your Mum will be fine and your Dad will always be protective you're his little girl, I'm 19 now and my Dad is still extremely over protective but as you're his little girl he'll want to support you too.
The sooner you tell them the better hun :hugs:


----------



## megzefc

I found out I was pregnant 3 months before my 16th birthday, I don't know my mum and I'm very close to my dad but it scared me too! You just have to say it. They will be disappointed and may say things they don't really mean but the sooner the better, they do come round!


----------



## KrisKitten

Hiya,
Noone gonna go on at you about being to young to have sex...the time has kinda passed for that hasnt it :haha:
The people on this forum on the whole, are wonderful and very very supportive.
Like the other girls have said you just need to bite the bullet and tell your parents.
Of course they'll be shocked but shock can only last so long.
They are your parents and they love you, and once you've told them then thats it, its done.
It will be ok, you can make it work hun.
Does your boyfriend know? xxx


----------



## miquelsmommy

*Hey hun. the best thinq i can tell you is to tell them that you are; and tell them tht u understand if they are dissapointed but you do not want to abort the baby and you will do everythinq u can to take care of it . When i told my parents i was scared as hell. i was 17 but im 18 now and i tld them tht i will b responsible. They handled it well and actually cant wait to be qrandparents =] So all i can sasy is just think positive and dont be scared to tell them *


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Hey, no one is gunna go on to you about your age on here :)

I am 15 and 34 weeks pregnant, but i will most probably be 16 when she is born.

Before i got pregnant me and my mum were very close, and like you i didn't know how to tell her incased it ruined our relationship. But i had to tell her because i thought i was having a miscarriage ! so she had to take me to the hospital, luckily i wasn't ! But now we are much closer than before, she can't wait to meet her little grandaughter.
And now me and my dad are really close aswell, he still cries when we talk about the baby. I was the first child and i will always be his little girl.

If you need to talk feel free to PM me xxxxxxx


----------



## samone00

well it isnt going to be easy at especially when ur to young to get a job to provide for the baby but anyways i wish you the best of luck


----------



## Jordans_Mom94

Girl i Know How you feel i was 15 when i had to tell my parents and i was terrified too.
Finally i got up the guts and left them a letter on the couch.
the next 48 hours were weird and very awkward but after they got used to the fact then it went pretty well
just dont listen to what they say if its negative when you tell them because they dont actually mean what they are saying.
unfortunately my mom and I's relationship has changed.
we used to be rather close and now were always arguing with eachother.
but this isnt because im pregnant its because she has really UN-logical morals .

If you ever need anything let me know because i totally remember how scary it was before i told my parents. :hugs:


----------



## heyluu

I agree that you should tell your parents sooner than later since you will need proper prenatal care to ensure your baby is safe and healthy. The idea of telling your mother first is a good one. Maybe she can break the news to your father? Do you feel safe telling them? If not, that would be a different story entirely. Good luck to you hun and let us know how it goes!


----------



## nightkd

I'm 19 and was trying to conceive with my husband, it was still really hard to tell my parents I was pregnant :dohh: They weren't particularly happy (despite me living in a different country with my husband, us having our own apartment and so on) but they've come around to the idea... The best thing to do is tell them as soon as possible - the longer you leave it, the more time you'll have to get worked up and that'll just make it even more difficult. 

Just tell them that you made a mistake, but you're pregnant now and you are taking responsibility for the child that came from your mistake (if you are planning to keep the baby, which it sounds like..).... Tell them you understand that they're disappointed, but you'd appreciate their support. Good luck :)

xx


----------



## Mia Ninja cat

metcheu said:


> :hi: Hello... Well. This post is pretty self explanatory. Okay. Well. I'm Pregnant. but here's the thing. I'm 14.
> First of all. Please don't start posting those posts about how someone my age shouldn't be having sex. I know this. I made a mistake but one that I am proud of.
> 
> Honestly my emotions are pretty confused. I am absolutely thrilled that I'm pregnant. I'm hoping it'll be a girl. Already have a name if it is a girl. But at the same time.. I'm terrified about telling my parents. :juggle:
> 
> My mom loves considering herself a friend because she doesn't like acting like a mom really. She doesn't like being strict and she loves joking around. But really, I don't want to ruin my friendship with her in any way and I'm afraid when I tell her, it'll be like we're disconnected.
> :shock: <- Mom when she finds out..
> 
> My dad is a different story. For one thing. He's a dad. He always gives my boyfriend the most uncomfortable looks ever and makes him think that he hates him. He's also the rule enforcer of the house and will enforce them when and if needed.
> :hissy: <- Dad when he finds out..
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? :help::shrug:

It's ok im 15 and pregnant i didnt have a good family and moved in with my bf be 4 i was pregnant cause my dad walked out on us and my moms always wasted, and so i had to his mo ( who is like my mom) 

I said "Victoria, I'm p..pp.pregnant," I went on to sob and carry on but it will be ok


----------



## metcheu

Thank you all so much for your responses. It did a bunch in comforting me. 

Unfortunately I am convinced that I am around 4 or 5 months pregnant so telling my parents at this time will most likely make them angry at me anyways. 

For those who asked, My bf does know and he's thrilled. He's looking forward to being a daddy. He's even planning on getting a job by the end of May to help support him/her and I plan to be doing the same when I'm old enough. I'm guessing it will probably be born sometime in mid august but I'm not sure. 

Last night, we told his brother because he is always understanding and he's an amazing big brother and basically he told my bf (after I went home) that he thought I would be having a miscarriage (I'm guessing because he thought I was too young). I told them that about 5% of the people in my school were actually born when their mom was 14 or 15 including one of the girls who is in almost all of my classes and she says that all but 4 or 5 of her friends (outside of my school) were pregnant as well. However, as much as i try to tell myself that I'll be fine, his brother's thought did absolutely nothing to ease my mind. :\


----------



## lily123

Sweetie you need to go to the doctors and get everything confirmed, if you ARE 4 or 5 months you've missed some important anti-natal care, including your 12 week dating scan, if you go to your doctor and explain, they'll sort it all out for you and will tell you your due date :hugs: xxx


----------



## metcheu

OH! Also:

A few new things happened as well. My immune system has horrible timing because I believe I'm starting to come down with a cold. 

Another thing is in the past, I've actually had depression. And sadly, it occasionally comes back to haunt me meaning I randomly get flashes of depression and it kills my energy and ruins the rest of the day. I was


----------



## metcheu

curious if this effected anything in my pregnancy.


----------



## metcheu

lily123 said:


> Sweetie you need to go to the doctors and get everything confirmed, if you ARE 4 or 5 months you've missed some important anti-natal care, including your 12 week dating scan, if you go to your doctor and explain, they'll sort it all out for you and will tell you your due date :hugs: xxx

I know i absolutely need to go to the doctor as soon as possible but I have no idea how to tell my parents and my mom is the one who does all the doctor stuff.


----------



## KrisKitten

Hun i didnt find out i was pregnant till i was 7 months gone! And i had to tell my parents, who, yes, were very very shocked. And they were mad...for a few days :flower:
Now i'm sat in front on my mum with my 6 month old son on her lap laughing at him pulling faces with my stepdad going on about how perfect he is (no word of a lie, Tommys got his tounge hanging down to his chin :haha:)
It'll be ok hun, but tell your mum asap and get yourself sorted for your babys sake.
Just sit her down and say it, i know its scary and difficult but once its done you WILL feel a lot better.
Glad your boyfriend is supportive :) xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I was turning 17 when I found out I was pregnant. It was actually the day before my birthday and seven days before my highschool graduation so imagine my parents SHOCK. They took its very well for the most part even though it was the hardest thing I thought Id ever have to do[[telling them]]. Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended at around thirteen weeks. Imagine their surprise when I again had to tell them I was pregnant a month after my fiance came back from the Marine Corps. Your parent swill adjust to the idea. They cant stay mad forever. As for the depression and what not, your doctor will keep a close eye on that. But tell your parents, or tell your mom and have her tell your dad. Its going to be ok. If you need me, Im here.
Lisa<3


----------



## lunarsea

Honestly, it's best to tell your parents, the longer you wait, the worse off it will be, that is, if they do react negatively at all.
For me, telling my dad was the hardest thing, my grandmother had to tell him about it, and I was nearly 18 when I became pregnant, and I was still afraid to tell my dad.
He was disappointed, but he eventually got over it and now he talks to my belly and tells my LO how hes going to tell him stories and sing him songs 
He's not too happy with my OH, but they're at as good of terms as they can be :haha:

So telling your parents will not always result in disaster, not promising you'll get the same results, but telling them is the best thing you can do, IMO


----------



## danni94

i know it's scary hun but you have to tell your parents, if not both of them then at least one, (whichever one is the calmest and more understanding)!
i share EVERYTHING with my mum, and keeping this from her was completely out of the question for me, you've missed some serious antinatal care, and would be better for you and the baby if you told them, at least you'd stop stressing. 
i think everything will be fine in the end!
xx


----------



## aob1013

Not to be blunt, and i know at 14 it would be hard, but you have to bite the bullet and tell them. If you think you are further along you are missing out on essential antenatal care that is vital for you AND your baby.


----------



## jenny_wren

you need to book a doctors app asap
as you need a dating scan!

and please tell your doctor about your depression
as you're much more likely to get post natal depression
after the baby's here :flower:​


----------



## baby.moo

I thought I was to young and I'm almost 19.. But you can't change it now so no need to stress out. Tell your parents as soon as you can.. no use in hiding a pregnancy your going to need help ... I'm sure your mom will be understanding and your dad... idk maybe just tell your mom first and ask her about telling your dad..she might have opinions.. GOOODLUCK


----------



## v2007

I was 16 when i got pregnant, i told my Mum, she was shocked and she told my Dad cos im a wuss. It was ok. 

I was nearly 3 months gone when i told her and i had already seen my GP. 

Even if you still cant face your Mum, you really do need to call your GP and make an appointment to be seen. 

You need to be scanned, and recieve Folic Acid and have your bloods done.

Good luck. 

Victoria x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

No one will judge you here. Don't worry! I was 14 when I started having sex so it could have been me too. :hugs: Good luck telling your parents. They will help you figure out what you need to do. It might take them a little to cool off but it'll be ok.


----------



## metcheu

v2007 said:


> I was 16 when i got pregnant, i told my Mum, she was shocked and she told my Dad cos im a wuss. It was ok.
> 
> I was nearly 3 months gone when i told her and i had already seen my GP.
> 
> Even if you still cant face your Mum, you really do need to call your GP and make an appointment to be seen.
> 
> You need to be scanned, and recieve Folic Acid and have your bloods done.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Victoria x

I don't actually know how to contact my GP without having my mom do it. :\ i would if i could and that would give me more time to concentrate and get myself together in order to tell mom.


----------



## nightkd

metcheu said:


> v2007 said:
> 
> 
> I was 16 when i got pregnant, i told my Mum, she was shocked and she told my Dad cos im a wuss. It was ok.
> 
> I was nearly 3 months gone when i told her and i had already seen my GP.
> 
> Even if you still cant face your Mum, you really do need to call your GP and make an appointment to be seen.
> 
> You need to be scanned, and recieve Folic Acid and have your bloods done.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Victoria x
> 
> I don't actually know how to contact my GP without having my mom do it. :\ i would if i could and that would give me more time to concentrate and get myself together in order to tell mom.Click to expand...

If it's a family Dr, word might spread anyway... I ended up kind of being pushed into telling my mum early on, because some other people were writing on my FB when I asked them not to and I desperately did not want her to find out from someone else! Her first Grandchild and for her to not hear the news from me, I would have been devastated :nope: You've only got one chance for something like that!

You could start off with "Mum, I need you to make me an appointment with the Dr..." when she asks why, tell her that you think you might be pregnant...and take it from there? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Jas029

I really haven't read through your situation but I wanted to say.. Hun, I'm 14 and I have a 2 month old son who I love more then anything in the universe.. 
PM me if you ever need to talk I'm always here :) xx
Also, I didn't start receiving prenatal care til like 16 weeks and everything was ok(I also went horseback riding and white water rafting before I found out)



sleepinbeauty said:


> No one will judge you here. Don't worry! I was 14 when I started having sex so it could have been me too. :hugs: Good luck telling your parents. They will help you figure out what you need to do. It might take them a little to cool off but it'll be ok.

I love you for saying that <3
I find it funny some of the young girls that judge me started having sex young.. It's like it could of been them but I was just the "Unlucky" one. (Although obviously I'm not unlucky as I have my beautiful son but still ykwim)


----------



## Ablaski17

hey I didnt really read thought your whole story but 
if you need anyone to talk to you can always PM me!​


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Jas029 said:


> I really haven't read through your situation but I wanted to say.. Hun, I'm 14 and I have a 2 month old son who I love more then anything in the universe..
> PM me if you ever need to talk I'm always here :) xx
> Also, I didn't start receiving prenatal care til like 16 weeks and everything was ok(I also went horseback riding and white water rafting before I found out)
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> No one will judge you here. Don't worry! I was 14 when I started having sex so it could have been me too. :hugs: Good luck telling your parents. They will help you figure out what you need to do. It might take them a little to cool off but it'll be ok.
> 
> I love you for saying that <3
> I find it funny some of the young girls that judge me started having sex young.. It's like it could of been them but I was just the "Unlucky" one. (Although obviously I'm not unlucky as I have my beautiful son but still ykwim)Click to expand...

Love you too!:flower:

Seriously though...what makes the judgmental ones so damn special? 

*OP*--:hugs: Could you go to a clinic instead to get a test done?


----------



## metcheu

nightkd said:


> If it's a family Dr, word might spread anyway... I ended up kind of being pushed into telling my mum early on, because some other people were writing on my FB when I asked them not to and I desperately did not want her to find out from someone else! Her first Grandchild and for her to not hear the news from me, I would have been devastated :nope: You've only got one chance for something like that!
> 
> You could start off with "Mum, I need you to make me an appointment with the Dr..." when she asks why, tell her that you think you might be pregnant...and take it from there? :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Okay. I'll try starting with that. It sounds perfect. Thank you so much :]


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How are things going, Have you had chance to go to the doctors/clinic yet? xxxxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Best of luck with everything honey :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

Good luck with telling your mum:hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Thinking of you hun, we're all here for you. :hugs:

Good luck for telling your mum, you can do this! :flower:

Let us know how you got on asap sweetie :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I have to say it, and I'm not being judgemental or negative when I say this so I hope no one takes it that way...but if you really are 4-5 months along, it's time to put on your big girl pants and tell your folks...it's not about you anymore, you have a baby growing inside you that is depending on you to be taken care of, you need prenatal care, vitamins, a dating scan, etc....you need to put your own feelings of being afraid aside and be a mom...that's what you are now. Again, I don't want this taken negatively, I'm just rather blunt and I don't know how else to put it.


----------



## haley09

^^ agreed


----------



## xprincessx

wise words PrayinForBaby i totally agree. Your baby NEEDS care and the longer you leave it the more risk there is of something going wrong. Be brave, you're going to be a mummy now so your needs must take a back seat and baby's has to go first. As soon as you tell your parents you will feel soo much better and can concentrate on looking after your baby. Plus, if you leave it too long how on earth are you going to have time to prepare and buy everything? good luck hun it's easier than you think x x x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Also, you arent going to be able to hide it that much longer and chances are your family will be much angrier if they have to find out on their own, rather than you confessing. 
I agree with what the other girls are saying to. You dont want anything to happen to the baby, imagine the guilt you'll feel if anything did go wrong because you didnt get the care you should have. 
Bit of a horror story, my baby cousin Olivia is about 4 months old. This little girl has fought through SO much and now she very likely has cancer. its called Neoblastoma (or something like that) and it will basically ruin the quality of life that that baby girl deserved. You dont want that for your baby.


----------



## abbSTAR

Heeey welcome to BnB' nobody here is going to lecture you about your age hun, regardless we are all in the same boat! we can't judge you for doing something 'wrong' that would just make us all a bunch of hipacrits! (spelling?) anyway we are all here to help and support eachother not make things worse! I'm 14 myself so your not the only one anything you need help with you only have to ask we are nice people honest:hugs: everyone else has basically said what I would say soo.... Goodluck Hun! :) mail me if you ever want to chat xxxxxxx


----------



## Jas029

abbSTAR said:


> Heeey welcome to BnB' nobody here is going to lecture you about your age hun, regardless we are all in the same boat! we can't judge you for doing something 'wrong' that would just make us all a bunch of hipacrits! (spelling?) anyway we are all here to help and support eachother not make things worse! I'm 14 myself so your not the only one anything you need help with you only have to ask we are nice people honest:hugs: everyone else has basically said what I would say soo.... Goodluck Hun! :) mail me if you ever want to chat xxxxxxx

Oh my goodness I never knew there was another 14 year old on here!
Then again I don't pay much attention since Riley was born.
Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## abbSTAR

Jas029 said:


> Oh my goodness I never knew there was another 14 year old on here!
> Then again I don't pay much attention since Riley was born.
> Congrats :thumbup:

haha I remember you having Riley like the whole of teen BnB were stalikng your thread ><, I've been on here a while I commented on the STM thread a few times I'm going to 15 when I have the baby you commented/quoted on my post  well that makes three of us now :D xx


----------



## mayb_baby

xforuiholdonx said:


> I was turning 17 when I found out I was pregnant. It was actually the day before my birthday and seven days before my highschool graduation so imagine my parents SHOCK. They took its very well for the most part even though it was the hardest thing I thought Id ever have to do[[telling them]]. Unfortunately, that pregnancy ended at around thirteen weeks. Imagine their surprise when I again had to tell them I was pregnant a month after my fiance came back from the Marine Corps. Your parent swill adjust to the idea. They cant stay mad forever. As for the depression and what not, your doctor will keep a close eye on that. But tell your parents, or tell your mom and have her tell your dad. Its going to be ok. If you need me, Im here.
> Lisa<3

Same for me too I lost my baby at 7weeks and now im 8 weeks pregnant now :happydance: and Im delighted my mum and dad were so cross (As it was my second pregnancy and well only 3months of a difference). good luck and f'xd hunni They will understand :flower:
xxx


----------



## kirste1

im 16 and 31 weeks pregnant... i found out i was pregnant when i was 16 weeks, and i could never bring myself to have an abortion, so i told my mum and it took me atleast 4 weeks to tell her! she cried, but she came to my MW appointments, my scans. and when i told my dad he went mad! but after a few days he came round! :) bein a parent is about havin unconditional love.. good luck, they wil understand eventually!! X


----------



## Jas029

abbSTAR said:


> Jas029 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness I never knew there was another 14 year old on here!
> Then again I don't pay much attention since Riley was born.
> Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> haha I remember you having Riley like the whole of teen BnB were stalikng your thread ><, I've been on here a while I commented on the STM thread a few times I'm going to 15 when I have the baby you commented/quoted on my post  well that makes three of us now :D xxClick to expand...

Yeah everyone was so shocked I was posting in labor! :haha: Ahh fun times..
Also.. I have a horrible memory.. Plus with the "baby brain" I don't remember anything! So I'll apologize ahead of time incase I repeat myself and say "Oh another 14 year old!" :blush:


----------



## abbSTAR

Yeah everyone was so shocked I was posting in labor! :haha: Ahh fun times..
Also.. I have a horrible memory.. Plus with the "baby brain" I don't remember anything! So I'll apologize ahead of time incase I repeat myself and say "Oh another 14 year old!" :blush:[/QUOTE]

i knowww braveee girl! :happydance: awww, its ok ill just keep reminding you im here each time you say it :winkwink: how is baby Riley now anyway :D? xx


----------



## Jas029

abbSTAR said:


> Yeah everyone was so shocked I was posting in labor! :haha: Ahh fun times..
> Also.. I have a horrible memory.. Plus with the "baby brain" I don't remember anything! So I'll apologize ahead of time incase I repeat myself and say "Oh another 14 year old!" :blush:

i knowww braveee girl! :happydance: awww, its ok ill just keep reminding you im here each time you say it :winkwink: how is baby Riley now anyway :D? xx[/QUOTE]
Lol since the quote was broken it I was reading it thinking it was your reply going "omg me too!" :dohh::dohh::dohh: 
major malfunction there.. :rofl:Ohh my.. I think I need more sleep or something

Doing good.. finally sleeping through the nights some..
I'm glad you can put up with my horrible memory and slowness :haha:


----------

